# captain need or deckhand



## tuna316 (May 25, 2009)

Need a captain or dockhand to go out saturday sun on labor day weekend. pm me back. Fishing a 33 world cat


----------



## mojoefishing (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this a paying gig or you just wanting a crew? what are you gonna be doing,fishing or cruising ?


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a 100GT Near Coatal, w/ comm. assiastance towing,first aid, etc. Let me know.
Capt.Jack


----------

